# Classic Rc Raceways Dirt Oval on Saturday nights



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Is anyone interested? Track would open at 6 and racing would start at 7:30, 2heats and a main 10.00 1st class and 5 for the second.

Steve


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey i could stick around after off-road and run my mini-slider again:thumbsup:


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes thats the idea, any one who races offroad during the day will only pay 5 for the entry fee on the clay oval that night.

Steve


----------



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

Theres going to be about 8-10 guys here sat night for racing. any interested come on down.

Steve


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:Im In For Sure.racing Under The Lights:wave::hat:


----------

